# 76ers owners investin in KK Split



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

http://www.sportnet.hr/Vijest.aspx?ID=367632
on croatian

thing that is been spectakulating in croatian media over last year become official. today american company Global Spectrum singed 10year contract with Sportski grad TPN d.o.o. who builded "Spaldium Arena" for 2009 WC in handball that is playing in Croatia (btw. Croatia is force in handball  ). 

The main reason basketball is chosen as sport number one to invest in Split is because of his tradition in that small city of 220000 population. In history Split (known as Jugoplastika and POP 84) won euroleague 3 times in row (89.,90., and 91.) and played in final in 72., and also won Korac cup (76. and 77.), as allways produced great number of players lik Skansi (star in 70is), Kukoc, Radja, Perasovic, Tabak, Vujcic, Zizic, Ukic...and today M. Delas 208 PF 90. is predicted to have great carer allready playing important role in team. Today's president former Boston star Dino Radja who took over club few years ago and saved him from total colaps now will have biger financial resurses to operate in club that will help him to put back once fameus club in top of euro basketball. Better days for Cro basket are coming:jump:


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

This is how it looked like in glory days.
Final of ex yugo championship Split vs. Partizan... Kukoc and Radja on one side, Divac on other

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxrcKq-83io


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

By the way, that is awesome. I just saw the thread. From afar (Minnesota, U.S.!) I have been a fan of former-Yugoslavian basketball since the late 80s or early 90s, and Croatians have indeed been represented disproportionately compared to their population on the international scene (as have Serbs). Hopefully the investment will help keep top players at home and bring in other talent.


----------

